# Cooked shrimp for bait?????



## retiredusaf2002

Was just reading on the DE/VA pages. Folks talking about using cooked shrimp. Has anyone heard of or tried it? 

I can see them being firmer than fresh and staying on the hook better. But this is a new one for me. Any comments or have any of you tried?


----------



## LaidbackVA

I was fishing next to a fellow on Frisco Pier a few years back and he was out fishing me 10 to 1, so I ask himwhat kind of shrimp he was using and he told me that he had cooked it. The next trip, I used it and it did work better. Since then I try to take both with me. Some I buy in the store, some I cook. Needless to say, but my wife gives me a funny look when I tell her that these shrimp are for fishing. 

ron


----------



## retiredusaf2002

Heading down to Onslow 11-18th of Nov for a week. (my fall fishing trip):beer: Camp Lejune. Onslow beach. This will be my 10/11th year. Now I read this about the cooked shrimp and thought...Hmmm this may work. In the past have tried even night crawlers from up here. Instead of blood worms.. That proved to be a waste of time. But hey anything is worth the try. I do slam the water 14 of the 24 hour day. (surf and intercoastal) Walking distance both sides. I try to get my monies worth out of my fall fishing trip.
Any tips or tricks would be nice if anyone has them on the cooked shrimp.. 
My main bates are. Reg shrimp/squid/fresh pin's/any cut bait I can catch etc...

Thank you in advance (Grant) Msgt. USAF (ret)


----------



## dudeondacouch

I've never used cooked shrimp, and it seems silly to me, but some people seem to have luck with it.

To keep uncooked shrimp on the hook better, and make it keep longer, salt it. There's a thread in the bible outlining the technique.


----------



## Garboman

I do best with Live Shrimp, kinda have to cast net them yourself but they will catch the critters......caught some monster Sheepshead and Pompano on the live fellas...on a pier you need your bait bucket to have 1/2 or smaller holes..

I guess I could try threatening the live Shrimp with a bath of Old Bay and 212 degree water...they might get even livelier.....


----------



## drumchaser

Im with Dude, salt it. Toughens it nicely.


----------



## CarolinaChuck

Shrimp off the Barbee? next thing ya know they'll only bite on boiled Maine lobster! Maybe we should try cooking Fishbites and see if that fly's. A 10 to 1 catch ratio sounds more like a hook size or hook type issue. Fish can not decide whether or not to hit a McDonald's drive-thur or get Chinese take-out. In fly fishing for Trout we match the hatch- name of the game; figure out what is in the water for food and net, catch, dig, or mimic it with artificials and your odds for bringing home the bacon go up. Unless you want a snack- leave the cooked food at home and spend your time at the beach wisely.

I do find this thread amusing- sorry. I have caught fish on some of the strangest things, but there is only one magic bullet- all fish survive on a niche depending on the location and time of year and available *bait in their environment. Environments change whether back bay, surf, or off shore; they change with the seasons, or weather, or other factors like over fishing or prediation- the one thing that remains constant is that if fish don't eat, they die.

CC*


----------



## retiredusaf2002

*No matter what.. Gonna give it a try. I guess just boil some to just being cooked. Can't be any worse than trying night crawlers a few years back. Hell even have thought of trying liver in a mesh bag for sharks at nite. Gonna try that this year.. All an adventure for me.. Gets old catching trout and small mouth all year... *


----------



## drumchaser

Never know what will happen. Let us know how you do man.


----------



## SmoothLures

I just use _fresh_ shrimp, peel it, and thread it on the hook like you would a worm...it either catches a fish, has a bite, or I have to pull it off when I check bait and put a new piece on. If you have a problem throwing off shrimp...get better shrimp. When you get home, salt it, since next time it won't be _fresh_ shrimp if you throw it in the fridge or freezer for a week.


----------



## plotalot

Boiling shrimp to a slightly undercooked state does the same thing that salting them does. It toughens them up. The naysayers that suggest salting are hating the idea of cooking bait since it is easier, faster and leaves less mess. Seems that they think a better idea is wrong since they didn't come up with it on their own.


----------



## ja2808

I'll test it out today. I'll get a nice batch, boil half, and see which one outcatches side by side. I'll even throw out a spoon full of cocktail sauce as chum. Results later...


----------



## Hop

If the fish aren't biting. The boiled shrimp will make a nice snack.


----------



## ja2808

Take a bite then put the rest on the hook, that'll get people going.


----------



## dudeondacouch

plotalot said:


> Boiling shrimp to a slightly undercooked state does the same thing that salting them does. It toughens them up. The naysayers that suggest salting are hating the idea of cooking bait since it is easier, faster and leaves less mess. Seems that they think a better idea is wrong since they didn't come up with it on their own.


Boiling water most certainly DOES NOT do the same thing as salting. Salting toughens and preserves the shrimp by drawing out the water through osmosis.


----------



## plotalot

Dude, the results are the same, a shrimp that stays on a hook well. Of course the process is different, one method is quicker and easier, while the other may be only slighly better it definitely satisfies the ego of those stuck in their ways or atleast stuck on their couch.


----------



## dudeondacouch

The toughening result may be the same, but when is the last time you saw a fish wearing an apron and standing over a pot of boiling water?


The point is that raw shrimp and salt are two things that are normally part of a saltwater fish's diet. Cooked ANYTHING is not. I know I can tell the difference between raw food and cooked food, so why would I assume that a fish can't also tell the difference?

Fishing with cooked bait certainly doesn't follow the advice of "match the hatch", and salting is easy and pretty close to free. I think a 4lb box of pickling salt is less than $1.50.


----------



## plotalot

dudeondacouch said:


> The toughening result may be the same, but when is the last time you saw a fish wearing an apron and standing over a pot of boiling water?


 Never. You're trying to be silly to try to bolster your opinion. Open your mind to new ideas instead of childish illusions of a standing fish.




> The point is that raw shrimp and salt are two things that are normally part of a saltwater fish's diet.


Oh, please tell me how salted shrimp is part of any fish's diet. 



> Cooked ANYTHING is not. I know I can tell the difference between raw food and cooked food, so why would I assume that a fish can't also tell the difference?


 I guess you're right since things such as Gulp Bait is just that bait, not a part of their diet. Yeah the fish can probably tell the difference, but their pea-sized brains prohibit them from actually caring. 



> Fishing with cooked bait certainly doesn't follow the advice of "match the hatch", and salting is easy and pretty close to free. I think a 4lb box of pickling salt is less than $1.50.


Matching the hatch is down right funny stuff; thanks for the laugh, I needed it. If matching the hatch ever becomes an absolute necessity to catch a fish dead bait is not what comes to mind. A pot of boiling water and five minutes or less are all you need. How cheap and easy is that?


----------



## dudeondacouch

plotalot said:


> How cheap and easy is that?


I guess that depends on whether or not you have a stove.


----------



## plotalot

Build a fire or use a microwave oven, if you don't have a stove. You're welcome, not only did I tell you that there are other methods to toughen up a shrimp, but gave you two more methods of achieving boiled water.
Move your couch, it seems to have drifted off to some weird dimmension. Looking for standing fish boiling shrimp since the humans don't have stoves.


----------



## dudeondacouch

Yes, I've drifted into the dimension of crazyland where people don't cook their bait. Quick, someone rescue me!



And thanks for the tips on heating water, I never would have figured that out without your expert knowledge. You must be one hell of a prick. (I mean cook.)


----------



## plotalot

dudeondacouch said:


> I guess that depends on whether or not you have a stove.


You are flaunting the fact that you are closed minded. I can think of several ways to get boiling water that don't involve a stove. Quit reaching for bs in an attempt to discredit my opinion, it makes you look stupid.


----------



## plotalot

I'm not a prick, but some think I'm an asshole since I have no mercy on stupid people.


----------



## SmoothLures

So what do you do with all your cooked shrimp? Since we all know cooked foods will rot in the fridge, and freezing it makes it mushy. Or is it just so easy to go buy some more shrimp, go back home, and boil it? 
Had a bag of salted shrimp in a tackle box since April and no smell...try that with some cooked shrimp.


----------



## dudeondacouch

I don't think any reaching need be done to discredit the validity of your opinion.

I'm not closed-minded, merely logical. The fact that you feel as though salt is not normally ingested by saltwater fish proves to me that you are not.


----------



## HStew

*cooked shrimp for bait*

Have always used the fresh shrimp or salted .Although I haven't tried the cooked, if there were any left over 
to try I might. After all, some people eat raw seafood so why not fish on the other hand eat cooked shrimp?
I wonder if "Salad Shrimp" might not work better when lots of seaweed around. Or for that matter, "Ham " flavored shrimp when the hog fish are in the "collard patch", might be a possibility!!


----------



## drumchaser

dudeondacouch said:


> I don't think any reaching need be done to discredit the validity of your opinion.
> 
> I'm not closed-minded, merely logical. The fact that you feel as though salt is not normally ingested by saltwater fish proves to me that you are not.


Hey man, look where this clowns from. No need to argue with an Alabamian on salting shrimp. Let him remain a troll.


----------



## Garboman

Most Shrimp/fresh Mullet sold at OBX Bait Shops and places like OBX Fishing piers has all ready been brined by the shop owners, it keeps them firm and marketable. Not sure what is done in SE NC....When I was there the cooked Shrimp was part of the Callabash Buffet Spread and I ate all I could handle.....

When I was a Comm we would brine Spanish Mackerel in the summer as soon as we got them on board. Dip em for forty seconds in Salt and Ice and firm them right up before you covered them in fresh ice for the Truck ride to Fulton....

I have caught Bar Jacks on watermelon chunks before ..............either the little rascals thought it was Tuna or they liked watermelon in the summer like I did, I was spitting seeds out one afternoon off the end of NHP and noticed the Bar Jacks schooling up under me....started dropping chunks and soon had a little feeding frenzy going with the bar jacks....put a chunk of watermelon on a hook......presto...bowed up...


----------



## psychonerdbeast

it probably makes sense to present the fish with what they are used to eating. doesn't mean something different won't work. never saw a chicken swimming in lake wylie but fresh chicken works great. let us know how the cooked shrimp works out.


----------



## dudeondacouch

drumchaser said:


> Hey man, look where this clowns from. No need to argue with an Alabamian on salting shrimp. Let him remain a troll.



Boring Friday at work. Didn't have much else to do. 

I'd much rather argue about bait that read international arms proliferation reports. :--|


----------



## drumchaser

dudeondacouch said:


> Boring Friday at work. Didn't have much else to do.
> 
> I'd much rather argue about bait that read international arms proliferation reports. :--|


The nuclear proliferation report is frightening.


----------



## dudeondacouch

drumchaser said:


> The nuclear proliferation report is frightening.


We're doing all we can.


----------



## jeffreyweeks

the biggest flounder I ever caught (31-inches) I caught while spot fishing with an earthworm.


----------



## drumchaser

jeffreyweeks said:


> the biggest flounder I ever caught (31-inches) I caught while spot fishing with an earthworm.


And??


----------



## hifu

and i cooked my shrimp in my cooler last week, i'm on the 4th try trying to get odor out, think I got her this time.......


----------



## HStew

LOL....smear some vicks vapor rub above your top lip!!


----------



## GreenFord

Someone bring the cooked shrimp I'll be there with the cocktail sauce!


----------



## NCfisher

> Someone bring the cooked shrimp I'll be there with the cocktail sauce!


 x2 LOL:beer:


----------



## yerbyray

If mister fishy likes Gulp and fishbites (no hatch is latex) I don't see why boiled shrimp would be too much of a difference. Heck, they gobble up bait so dang quickly I don't see how they can tell things apart.


----------



## Fishbreath

Never tried cooking 'em. I know salting works and helps to to preserve them for a good while if kept in the fridge. Lasts a long time. Also toughens them up.

I guess you could always tie the raw shrimp on if it was a problem, but I must say, I do like the idea of reaching into the bait bucket and biting on a few...lol :beer:


----------

